# 3 Old watches - Advice required



## Barry.pywell (Feb 19, 2019)

I have come across 3 chain watches whilst sorting out my late Grandfathers items , Any information regarding Value , age etc would be grateful , i will list these watches with any information i have , Many thanks in advance.

Watch 1

Ilona , Silver , 17 jewels , Swiss Made , looks like a hunter & dogs on the case , on a silver chain with a u shaped hook on the end

Watch 2

Ingersoll , silver , inside the back the numbers shown are 72 and made in Gt Britain, Good Working order , Fixed in a brown leather case

Watch 3

Silver with open front , looks like 4 x omega signs on the white face , Roman numerals , Inside the numbers are 34303 and 0,935

Good working order , on a chain upon which are a small winding tool and 5 coins , Italia 1922 , 1 x small portuguese coin ( no date) , 1 small coin with Arabic writing , 1 small USA coin 1882 and 1 x French 50 centimes coin 1914


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Pics, please.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @Barry.pywell

Ingersoll is a brand with a known history and your Ingersoll watch should not pose a problem in dating it, etc..

Ilona is less well-known. The brand name, Ilona, and the company, Ilona SA, was registered in Switzerland on 14 January 1958 under the names, Balsthal & Grenchen. A further registration was made with the brand being in the possession of Ermano SA, based at Biel in Switzerland., and a final brand registration dates to 28 December 1977 under the company title of G of TD Watch SA, based at Solothurn, Switzerland.

I have had a quick survey of Ilona watches shown on the internet and it seems that the brand name was used on the general variety of watches for both men and women from about the middle to later 1950s through to about 1980, conforming to the period of the brand registrations. It is likely that production of Ilona watches ceased as a result of the Quartz Crisis.

Your final pocket watch needs more clarification if we are to discover the maker/producer and the date. A few pics would certainly be helpful. If the 0.935 mark refers to the grade of silver then this assists us in locating the probable country of origin for the watch (or at least its case) to Continental Europe.


----------



## forestbaz (Feb 19, 2019)




----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the ilona is quite modern for a pocket watch - note the plastic spacer

The ingersoll is low quality, but the last one looks much older. The cracked dial is a shame, but the key winding mechanism is likely to put is before 1900


----------

